# Whistling RDA ... WTF?



## William Vermaak (1/3/17)

So I got a CompLyfe Battle Deck today and it whistles like a mofo. Kind of fun though but it's the first one I got with a built in whistle. 

So I was wondering is this a normal thing with RDA's? I know the Petri also sometimes whistles.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahir (1/3/17)

That specific complyfe battle cap is known for its whistle


----------



## William Vermaak (1/3/17)

It's actually quite fun. When I vape my dogs are trying to find the whistle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stosta (2/3/17)

William Vermaak said:


> It's actually quite fun. When I vape my dogs are trying to find the whistle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha! I can imagine your wife coming running to you...

"Honey the dogs ran out the gate again! We have to go find them!!!"

*Grabs the Dog Whisperer Complyfe*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Spydro (2/3/17)

Interesting. Some folks here recently experienced the same with their Hadaly's if the cap AFC and deck AFC were not aligned. I had never heard of this gear before, so for S&G I checked into it and found a statement concerning the whistling in some of their gear.

"Due to the shape of the cap (and where you place your coils) it may produce a 'whistling' sound."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

